# Red Tiger Lotus



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm sad .... I got 3-4 stems of red Tiger lotus ... of course they pretty much melted as they were getting use to my tank. Been over a month and I haven't seen any growth from them what so ever. I have put root tabs in the substrate where I planted them but ... nada .... I see one leaf but it has not grown any since it came out of the substrate .... should I replant some where else it the tank or should I just wait it out?


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

How long has it been in the tank?


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

about 5 weeks now ...


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

You might want to try lifting the crown of the bulb just out of the substrate. Most water Lilies and Lotus do not grow from below the substrate although their roots will dig in.

Lift it slowly up until you can see the crown where the leaves will come from.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

longbeach said:


> You might want to try lifting the crown of the bulb just out of the substrate.


+1
It should not be melting. Trimming the roots to ~2" before planting helps.

I would pull it completely out, cut off all the dead roots (brown), trim healthy roods (white), put it on the substrate with a stone on the roots to hold it down.


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

longbeach said:


> You might want to try lifting the crown of the bulb just out of the substrate. Most water Lilies and Lotus do not grow from below the substrate although their roots will dig in.
> 
> Lift it slowly up until you can see the crown where the leaves will come from.


I will try this, I need to them move them within the tank anyways. When I put them down into the substrate, I won't put them down as far.


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

OVT said:


> +1
> It should not be melting. Trimming the roots to ~2" before planting helps.
> 
> I would pull it completely out, cut off all the dead roots (brown), trim healthy roods (white), put it on the substrate with a stone on the roots to hold it down.


I trimmed the roots when I planted them .... when I move them, I'll see what the roots look like again ....


----------



## ThinkTank (May 24, 2011)

I sat my lotus bulb on the substrate. I didn't bury it at all. It took well over a month before I saw any leaves. Once they started however they grow like crazy.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Some commentary*

I've read that the melting is supposedly caused by a lotus virus that eats holes in leaves, in particular when they're not getting enought light.

What's your light/distance to crown setup?

You have DIY/bottle CO2?

The bulbs are recharging themselves, I'd give it another month before sprouts return.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Red Lotus is one of the plants that are red that do well in medium to low light actually. Growth might slow down but they shouldn't melt.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

If its a true lotus leaving the bulb under substrate is fine in fact I had a red lotus that grew constantly and was huge and beautiful and the base of the roots was an inch under the substrate


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

After pulling up the two bulbs, it didn't really look good ... I didn't see any new root activity. Anyways, I cleaned them up, and just pretty set them into the substrate with a gentle push. Their tops are exposed and added some root tabs. Hopefully they'll recover ........

As for the lighting on this tank, I'm probably in between low and medium light, and there is no CO2 on this thank, really never needed it.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

check the bulb and see if its soft. if its soft all the way through, it may be on the way out.


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

No they weren't soft, still very firm .....


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I'd just sit and let it do its thing
I didn't time how long mine took to start up the way I liked, but I buried them deep cause my fish kept up rooting them
then one day I come back from college and a big bushy bunch of well rooted and seemingly indestructible Red Tiger plant was sitting there growing rapidly (or, as rapidly as it could in my less then low lighting tank (upgrading that asap))
I'd just give it time, let nature find a way you know? as log as they are hard they should start eventually


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

I got a few bulbs and can spare one. it has three new plantlets coming out right now i can give to you for shipping price. Send me a pm if you want it.


----------



## Cyianara69 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pen3 said:


> I got a few bulbs and can spare one. it has three new plantlets coming out right now i can give to you for shipping price. Send me a pm if you want it.


Thanks for the offer, I really appreciate it, but at this time, I'm going to wait it out and see what happens ... thanks again.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

If things do not improve, I'll send you some replacements. Just PM me when ready.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

What brand and type of lighting exactly do you have?


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

There are a few simple things that can effect your lotus and other plants. 

What is your substrate? Lighter substrates like Ada AS, sand, flourite, Eco and others work well. Even fine gravel. But if its larger gravel it can be hard on them. 

What root tabs did you use? Where did you place the root tab? The root tabs won't have an instant effect so you have to give it time. 

You don't want the crown of the plant buried. It's like a sword plant in that aspect. Just the roots need buried. 

What are your lights and the distance from bottom of light to top of substrate? How long is your photoperiod? I've got these lotus growing in low, medium and high light set ups. All do very well. Faster growth of course the higher the light and nutrients. 

Nutrients? Are you adding any fertilizers? Water column may be weak in nutrients. How about excel/glut? If dosed right it can help a lot. 

Water changes? Don't vac the substrate really. You want the mulm and root tabs to enrich the soil. Finally be patient. Sometimes a plant melts slows down or other. Give it time and a lot of times they bounce back. 

Just a few things that can help.


----------

